# what is your definition of a creepy fetish?



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2009)

what would you call a creepy fetish? just wondering. no bashing or arguments, i was just curious. i got to thinking that my biggest fetishes are really creepy, and i'm wondering if anyone will mention them, ha!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 14, 2009)

Worms?  I dunno.  I can think of nasty ones, but creepy?  Nope, can't think of too many.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 14, 2009)

All of them, but I particularly despise the ones that aren't mine. Hence I do my best to avoid them at all possible opportunities.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2009)

A creepy fetish requires 2 things to qualify as such IMO.

1. The ability to make me say "why the hell would anyone look at this and get off to it?"
2. The ability to nearly INSTANTLY kill any boner or horny mindset I had up to the moment I saw said fetish.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 14, 2009)

Anything involving bodily waste that can kill you.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Anything involving bodily waste that can kill you.



What is this

Are you talking about bile?

Because if you ingest another person's bile, you might die


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 14, 2009)

tentacles...that just gives me the willies >.<


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2009)

My own. Which is why I only discuss them with people who inquire and/or I really feel I can confide in. They're not the standard fare to say the least.


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 14, 2009)

Decapitation/Amputation fetishes.

The rest I can tolerate, but those do disturb me.

Cooking fetishes too, like if you cooked another animal and ate it or did sexual acts with it. That's just gross too.


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 14, 2009)

anything that has the potential to mentally scar me

scat, watersports, vore..   it's wrong that these exist as fetishes xD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

​


Dexiro said:


> scat, watersports, vore..   it's wrong that these exist as fetishes xD



I'm not into vore, but I don't begrudge those who are


I would vote for "crush" but that's not creepy, just disturbing

And I mean like real life crushing of small animals


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 14, 2009)

Any fetish I don't like.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 14, 2009)

Uh... If it creeps the shit out of me...?

Honestly, ask a stupid question!


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 14, 2009)

Can't think of many creepy ones, I'd tend to classify them as weird/stupid/gross instead. Fappin' to babyfurs is pretty creepy. Or those ones that are like "omg you wet yourself in public and you're all ashamed and shit, that's so hot".


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't understand how someone could get off to things like penises being lopped off or horrible public humiliation and degradation or being turned into stone/inanimate substance.  I categorize all of those as creepy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Achieving sexual gratification by deliberately harming another person or an animal. It isn't just the act it's self, it's also the unforgivable emotional and personal weakness it requires to derive any sense of satisfaction from it. 

Note that I don't count responsible S&M as harm, in the proper context pain is just another thing to feel, inflicted on a stable and willing subject is not abuse.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> A creepy fetish requires 2 things to qualify as such IMO.
> 
> 1. The ability to make me say "why the hell would anyone look at this and get off to it?"
> 2. The ability to nearly INSTANTLY kill any boner or horny mindset I had up to the moment I saw said fetish.



This^ This totally. Though I wouldn't say it requires both of them, sometimes it's enough with one of these option.



Wolf-Bone said:


> My own. Which is why I only discuss them with people who inquire and/or I really feel I can confide in. They're not the standard fare to say the least.



What's YOUR fetish then huh? =P


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> What's YOUR fetish then huh? =P



In my view, it's really a lot more tame and harmless than a lot of what gets a lot of people off in this fandom. I've just come to intimately know just how two-faced and judgmental all these "open minded" furries really are so really if you're close enough to me that I can trust you with  anything, I can trust you with it - that being said the list of people here I actually trust dwindles by the day.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 14, 2009)

They're all creepy. Even mine. That's not to say I consider them morally corrupt (provided they remain within the confines of fiction and imagination).


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 14, 2009)

Creepy? Cub porn

Gross fetishes? Scat


----------



## Nargle (Feb 14, 2009)

Gross fetish: Anything that's not plain old vanilla. (BTW, I count homosexual things as vanilla, too)
Creepy fetish: Anything that causes harm to anything.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> A creepy fetish requires 2 things to qualify as such IMO.
> 
> 1. The ability to make me say "why the hell would anyone look at this and get off to it?"
> 2. The ability to nearly INSTANTLY kill any boner or horny mindset I had up to the moment I saw said fetish.



This. :1
The main one I notice that does this is _fat art_.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 14, 2009)

A good majority of the fetish's in this fandom sadly =_=


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

That fetish where people rub food all over each other, (Why is that sexy!?!?) watersports, (need I explain?) scat, (no, just no!) vore, (it's a little creepy to me) that tentacle fetish thing, (It confuses me a little) And well a lot of others but the list will stretch pretty far so that's it for now.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Because if you ingest another person's bile, you might die



man, i do that every day for BREAKFAST.

no, seriously, it can?



Wolf-Bone said:


> My own. Which is why I only discuss them with people who inquire and/or I really feel I can confide in. They're not the standard fare to say the least.



that's how i feel about mine.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 14, 2009)

gore


----------



## chamo (Feb 14, 2009)

Muscles creep me out


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 14, 2009)

All fetishes are equally as perverse and morally deficient.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> All fetishes are equally as perverse and morally deficient.



I'm sorry, but no. Some are weird and damn near impossible to understand, but are pretty much harmless. Some are ok between consenting adults. And some people should be publicly stoned to death and/or impaled through the jaw for having them.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 14, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm sorry, but no. Some are weird and damn near impossible to understand, but are pretty much harmless. Some are ok between consenting adults. And some people should be publicly stoned to death and/or impaled through the jaw for having them.



Sorry, but no.

Sexual obsessions = not good.

Obsessions in general = not good.

I don't give a damn if you're into feet or pissing in people's mouths, it's fucking disgusting and you should feel horrible for liking it.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 14, 2009)

chamo said:


> Muscles creep me out


yea.....how do people on steroids turn people on?


----------



## Marodi (Feb 14, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> yea.....how do people on steroids turn people on?


Not every person whos muscly is on steroids -.- a lot of people achieve it by hard work. Even those on steroids work hard for it but yes, there is a point where muscles get way too big and gross. I quite like muss tho xD


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2009)

chamo said:


> Muscles creep me out



ooh, i agree. muscles are just ew. i prefer skin and ribs.


----------



## Marodi (Feb 14, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i prefer skin and ribs.


 D:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2009)

Marodi said:


> D:



?


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 14, 2009)

Marodi said:


> D:



What did you expect from an anorexic furry?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Stop haeting on my muscles D: . 

Steroids have no negative side effects, that's a media fabrication. The man's trying to keep you soft and weak >:[ .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> man, i do that every day for BREAKFAST.
> 
> no, seriously, it can?



I would assume so, that stuff's in your shit

Look it up on Wikipedia


----------



## Kvasir (Feb 14, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> tentacles...that just gives me the willies >.<


 
i agree with you fully.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 15, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> All fetishes are equally as perverse and morally deficient.


 


well damn.  now im gonna have to go shoot myself.  not only am I evil as an ex pastor told me, but im perverse and morally deficient.  whats next?


----------



## Kvasir (Feb 15, 2009)

actually come to think of it muscles are kind of grose when there is too much there, a little is fine to me i think it shows a little character but too much shows obssesion


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> well damn.  now im gonna have to go shoot myself.  not only am I evil as an ex pastor told me, but im perverse and morally deficient.  whats next?



Oh, quit whining.  Being perverse and morally deficient isn't all bad.  It's quite liberating, really.  Like running around the house on a warm breezy spring day in nothing but boxers.  Freeeeeee...


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh, quit whining. Being perverse and morally deficient isn't all bad. It's quite liberating, really. Like running around the house on a warm breezy spring day in nothing but boxers. Freeeeeee...


 

wait...i should be wearing boxers.....damn....one more thing I have to do now.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 15, 2009)

What people do in private is frankly none of my business and if they want to seek help for said fetish that's their bag.

I will be disturbed when the fetish involves extreme harm and I think that should be something people seek help for. If it never really reaches IRL though and nobody is harmed and it's a mere fantasy, it's not my business. If it's the only way someone is aroused, I find that rather strange and I think help should be found for that. 

Like I knew this guy who could only get hard if something involved gore. Creepy with a capital C. :C


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 15, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Creepy? Cub porn



Exactly, screw those diaper-lovers.

EDIT: Not screw like yiff.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Feb 15, 2009)

Anything in the adult section of FA's gallery. It's sad that I can't find boy's love artwork (ie. gay without the buttsex) but perverts can look at borderline kiddie porn to their black hearts' content.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 15, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Exactly, screw those diaper-lovers.
> 
> EDIT: Not screw like yiff.



With a Black & Decker and some hardy cranial intrusion?


That's going to be my new fetish, drilling screws into babyfurs' brain.


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 15, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Exactly, screw those diaper-lovers.
> 
> EDIT: Not screw like yiff.



This, but infact, anything you found disgusting, it depends on personal view.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 15, 2009)

Um, well pedophiles... that's just a massive, creepy, "no" in my book :|.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 15, 2009)

Soul vore. That's really all that needs to be said. Seriously, what the hell?

And pedo stuff, too. Cub stuff and lolis count as pedo stuff too, don't try to sugarcoat it.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 15, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> All fetishes are equally as perverse and morally deficient.


You are wrong.

Old people porn, gore. And I always thought foot fetishes wher gross.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2009)

All of the fetishes. They make me sick


You disgusting faggots should be ashamed of yourselves!!!
/joke


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> *Old people porn*, gore. And I always thought foot fetishes wher gross.




-insert jpeg of lemon party with a mp3 of "You Wanna Be Happy (never make a pretty woman your wife)"-


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 15, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Sorry, but no.
> 
> Sexual obsessions = not good.
> 
> ...



i meant to say something about this yesterday. i disagree, personally. i think there's a big difference between a fetish and an obsession. i would determine an obsession as something you HAVE to have to get off. a fetish is just an enhancement, you know? i see your stance, i'm just saying. none of the stuff i like is something i HAVE to have to get off, and i'm sure most are the same.



Eerie Silverfox said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Old people porn.



what about when you're old? will you still feel that way?


----------



## Dante Blaire (Feb 15, 2009)

Diapers, and adult babies. *shudder*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Feb 15, 2009)

None of them imo, each person likes what they like.


----------



## KillerFreya (Feb 17, 2009)

Poop and cub porn creep me out, and that's about it.

That newfangled "sneeze-fetish" thing makes me go WTF, though.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> Poop and cub porn creep me out, and that's about it.
> 
> That newfangled "sneeze-fetish" thing makes me go WTF, though.



and sneezing gets its own site! how unfair is that!? none of MY fetishes get their own site.../whining.


----------



## Ice_foxx66 (Feb 17, 2009)

creepy fetish to me has three qualifiers: 1: involves bodily or mental harm to yourself or another person (ie gore, rape, snuff, pedophilia of any form,verbal abuse, amputation(not post surgery but for the sole purpose of arousal), torture, etc) 2: completely inexplicable for example sneeze fetish or construction equipment fetish(yes it really does exist)..things that i can't connect to any source in childhood which is where most fetishes come from 3: removal of or lack of genitalia..because it just seems counterproductive and well..horrible imo  but creepy or not, more power to you if u like it, long as your not hurting anyone to participate in it.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2009)

Question - do you really think that old people look at old people porn?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2009)

for me a creepy fetish contains either gross stuff (scat, unbirthing, etc), ethically wrong stuff (extreme pain, amputee, etc) or stuff that creeps me out by default (extreme breath play, death and gore, etc).
i can actually live with that sneezing stuff... the ad on FA looked kinda cute (some people, especially women, really look kinda cute when they sneeze^^) and as long as there are no disgustingly huge amounts of snot i can live with it... im no fan and i wouldnt look at stuff like that but its no creepy fetish for me.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Question - do you really think that old people look at old people porn?



yes. yes i do.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 17, 2009)

Little off topic, but I've officially discovered the most adorable fetish ever: Sneeze fetishes. XD

I can not think of anything sillier and more "innocent" (Well, compared to other fetishes) then someone getting off to people SNEEZING! Lol! I clicked that ad on the main site that lead to a furry-sneeze-fetish forum, and some of the art there was just... cute as hell XD

Very refreshing to know that there are fetishes out there that aren't freaky as hell like bloody vore fetishes and rape fetishes o.o


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 17, 2009)

Guro's one of the few fetishes that really sickens me.  

I'll also nominate my own fetish.


----------



## Ikaeru (Feb 17, 2009)

Creepy, I'd qualify as something that involves any ONE of the following:

@Bodily fluids other than saliva, sweat, tears, or SEX JUICE.
@Poop.
@-Anything- involving something that has a high probability of killing one or more of those involved. (Asphyxiation, gore, hardcore vore, bodily mutilation, etc.)
@Rape
@Dead things/death
@Unhealthy individuals engaging in stuff. (Emaciated, morbidly obese.)
@Excessive emphasis of veins. (Low on my list; personal preference.)


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> I'll also nominate my own fetish.



what is yours?



Ikaeru said:


> @Unhealthy individuals engaging in stuff. (Emaciated, morbidly obese.)
> @Excessive emphasis of veins. (Low on my list; personal preference.)



ooh, veins always weirds me out.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 17, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> what is yours?



Plushophile


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Little off topic, but I've officially discovered the most adorable fetish ever: Sneeze fetishes. XD
> 
> I can not think of anything sillier and more "innocent" (Well, compared to other fetishes) then someone getting off to people SNEEZING! Lol! I clicked that ad on the main site that lead to a furry-sneeze-fetish forum, and some of the art there was just... cute as hell XD
> 
> Very refreshing to know that there are fetishes out there that aren't freaky as hell like bloody vore fetishes and rape fetishes o.o



right. as i said before, as long as there are no huge amounts of snot im fine with that and it looks kinda innocent and cute. dont know why^^


----------



## the_last_centaur (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got an open mind as wide as the KT boundry crater, but there are some fetishes that are fucking screwed up, only someone with a brain defect would try doing them.
E.G.
rapeing the dead, pissing in the ass, sex with plants, sex with humanoid robots, anything involving shit, decapitations, satanic ritual orgies, sex with pregnant women, useing house hold obgects as dildos (eg: light bulbs, bullets), sex directly with vehicles, sex with small animals, eggings and fisting the ass.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2009)

Y'know, I'm not so bad, come to think of it. Not that I'm not into some pretty bizarre shit, but they're not really fetishes. They're _kinks_. Plain ol' missionary sex is fine by me, I just have some non-missionary (and non sex) fantasies/fascinations that'd probably be out of my system before I knew it if I just explored them a bit.... But am I gonna? nnaaahh!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 18, 2009)

Not so much creepy but ew, diapers; scat is gross and is tied with diapers to me.

Creepy would be like having sex with organs, insides, etc; death/gore, you know...sick shit.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2009)

Salad Fingers porn


----------



## X (Feb 18, 2009)

fat
scat
puke
drunk
drugged
rape
bsdm
s&m
gore
necrophilia
zoophillia
bestiality
pedophilia
cub
eye socket sex
ear sex
nose sex
there are a lot more, i am too lazy to rattle off the whole list though.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 18, 2009)

There's a reason why their called fetishes. Chances are, if their not yours, you probably think their wierd/gross/disgusting/shit like that.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 18, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Plushophile



jeez, that's not a big deal!


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 18, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Plushophile


You know...rubbing a stuffed animal on your nether regions really isn't that fucked up. You seriously have no idea how many kids do that shit and don't even think about it.

Now if someone has an affinity and love thing going on with a plushie where they seem to be under the impression that it's real and wants to be fucked, I can see where it kind of crosses the line...

But really, I don't see why ANYONE should be creeped out at someone having a philia for a goddamn _texture_


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 18, 2009)

Julian said:


> You know...rubbing a stuffed animal on your nether regions really isn't that fucked up. You seriously have no idea how many kids do that shit and don't even think about it.
> 
> Now if someone has an affinity and love thing going on with a plushie where they seem to be under the impression that it's real and wants to be fucked, I can see where it kind of crosses the line...
> 
> But really, I don't see why ANYONE should be creeped out at someone having a philia for a goddamn _texture_



but julian, Mr. Fluffles has a SOUL! :V

no, srsly dude, it's no big deal at all!


----------



## Wreth (Feb 18, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Salad Fingers porn




O
M
G 

How could you say that >.< I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> O
> M
> G
> 
> How could you say that >.< I'm going to have nightmares



i know what you mean O.O that really creeped me out...
i hate rule 34 and 35... sometimes rule 39 is pretty wrong, too but im fine with it most of the times^^


----------



## wuffychow (Feb 18, 2009)

Ikaeru said:


> Creepy, I'd qualify as something that involves any ONE of the following:
> 
> @Bodily fluids other than saliva, sweat, tears, or SEX JUICE.
> @Poop.
> ...


Yep, that's pretty much my list as well.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 18, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Salad Fingers porn


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Salad Fingers porn


 
I'm not gonna lie, that's pretty hot.

Yes, I'm joking, jesus christ.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2009)

Apparently someone once painted a Hubert Cumberdanes on their bell end and sent a pic to David Firth. He wasn't too thrilled.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 18, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Apparently someone once painted a Hubert Cumberdanes on their bell end and sent a pic to David Firth. He wasn't too thrilled.



I loled :V .


----------



## KillerFreya (Feb 19, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> rapeing the dead, pissing in the ass, sex with plants, sex with humanoid robots, anything involving shit, decapitations, satanic ritual orgies, sex with pregnant women, useing house hold obgects as dildos (eg: light bulbs, bullets), sex directly with vehicles, sex with small animals, eggings and fisting the ass.




Hey now, robots are pretty hot.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2009)

Anything that involves animal head people, that's just wrong.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> Anything that involves animal head people, that's just wrong.



animal head people?


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 19, 2009)

anything involving The Beatles as Furries or being fucked by furries now THAT is wrong!

Metallica is alright though, cause Lars Ulrich deserves it....


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> animal head people?


Animals _giving _head. oh murr


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Animals _giving _head. oh murr



murrypurry goodness right thar.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> animal head people?



Yea I know it's horrible makes me sick


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> Yea I know it's horrible makes me sick



i think it's hot, personally. but whatever. i wouldn't do it.

i actually have no idea what you're talking about, honestly.

i assume you mean head from animals.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll assume he means Egyptian gods.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'll assume he means Egyptian gods.



ooh, that's even hotter. give me that Anubis fella anytime.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> ooh, that's even hotter. give me that Anubis fella anytime.


I'm more of a Ra lover.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 19, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm more of a Ra lover.



Eh, Ra is kinda hot. i mean, but anubis. i would sleep with him.

in his coffin.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> Eh, Ra is kinda hot. i mean, but anubis. i would sleep with him.
> 
> in his coffin.


Well don't you have to be in a coffin first? mm, reverse necrophilia


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> Eh, Ra is kinda hot. i mean, but anubis. i would sleep with him.
> 
> in his coffin.




Thats some sexy shit right there


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, I recently saw something that both disturbed an intrigued me. I've seen at least one artist on the site that finds death/executions erotic, especially hanging. There was one submission in particular where a victim and his executioner were sharing a "tender moment" while the guy was in the noose. I don't get it. Is this just the point of bondage, which I do understand taken to the ultimate level? Or is there something else to this?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 19, 2009)

Anything with copious amounts of blood.  Or like, necrophilia.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 20, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Thats some sexy shit right there



i know right? man i'm aroused now. i'm gonna have a night with anubis. <3


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 20, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i know right? man i'm aroused now. i'm gonna have a night with anubis. <3



ohh yeah, i call backs on him!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 20, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> ohh yeah, i call backs on him!



Stop raping the gods, you two.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 20, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Stop raping the gods, you two.




aww but i was having so much fun, what am i gonna do with this erection now?


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 20, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> aww but i was having so much fun, what am i gonna do with this erection now?



What else does one do with an erection?  Stroke it!


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 20, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> What else does one do with an erection?  Stroke it!



yeah but i was hopin to get some of that hot, hot Anubis tail tonight, and Pamela Handerson isnt that sexy anymore..


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 20, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> yeah but i was hopin to get some of that hot, hot Anubis tail tonight, and Pamela Handerson isnt that sexy anymore..



she never was :C


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmm i must say any fetish that consists of bathing in filth(blood, garbage, feces, urine ect.), Violent rape, fucking dead things, Infidelity, or sexual relations with kids. Those kinda fetishes disturb me. Those are the kinda i don't think i could simply look beyond if i ever found out. Anything else I'm rather open to. My boyfriend says i have a lot of fetishes but i really just like trying a lot of new things.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 20, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i think it's hot, personally. but whatever. i wouldn't do it.
> 
> i actually have no idea what you're talking about, honestly.
> 
> i assume you mean head from animals.



You know, like, cartoon people who have animal heads instead of people heads  ? Like you see on the Internet


----------



## Bambi (Feb 20, 2009)

Definition of a creepy fetish would be a _philia_.

A philia is a single, sexual interest / drive that negatively impacts an individuals life, or the lives around him or her.

However, negative fetishes for me are: Blood, Scat, Pain, Bondage. Anything venturing into more violent or deadly behavior is classified as criminal.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 20, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> You know, like, cartoon people who have animal heads instead of people heads  ? Like you see on the Internet



You mean like anthros? ewww! I don't think you'll find anyone that's into that on this forum.


----------



## wuffychow (Feb 20, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Definition of a creepy fetish would be a _philia_.
> 
> A philia is a single, sexual interest / drive that negatively impacts an individuals life, or the lives around him or her.
> 
> However, negative fetishes for me are: Blood, Scat, Pain, Bondage. Anything venturing into more violent or deadly behavior is classified as criminal.


Really? I thought a "philia" was just an abnormal attraction. It doesn't have to be negative.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 20, 2009)

missywolf said:


> Really? I thought a "philia" was just an abnormal attraction. It doesn't have to be negative.


 
Philias' are negative, and are defined as such because the routine of a single-minded, sexual attraction can and will damage an individuals ability to live. :/

It's abnormal psychology.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 20, 2009)

Fowl-Nebo said:
			
		

> *That which is foretold has yet to be told in full. That which is revealed remains unknown. What will be has already been.*



.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2009)

Two Girls, One Cup, yo.

Anything with certain excretions...shit mostly.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2009)

You know what creeps me out the most

cake farts


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 21, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> You know what creeps me out the most
> 
> cake farts




Thats just funny. 1 guy 1 jar...


----------



## Kitsunefan (Feb 21, 2009)

I find necrophilla creepy, and thats about all, anything like watersports rape or anything I just find distasteful, but not creepy


----------



## KillerFreya (Feb 21, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> You know what creeps me out the most
> 
> cake farts




Dude what the hell is a cake fart?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> Dude what the hell is a cake fart?



I would probably be banned for linking to it but if you were to use a search engine such as google all the fruits of this forbidden knowledge would be yours for the taking


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Thats just funny. 1 guy 1 jar...



...was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 22, 2009)

STuff that can result in death or serious illness.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

In the Panzer Dictionary, a "Weird fetish" is, in and of itself, a bit redundant. In short, all fetishes are weird. It's just a subjective matter of how weird are they.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 22, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> ...was AWESOME!!!




HELL YEAH!


----------



## MauruNeko (Feb 22, 2009)

Paraphilias...and every fetish.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Feb 22, 2009)

Anything that disgusts me... or creeps me out.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 22, 2009)

Butt Sniffing

People wetting their pants. (I think I pee'd a little once while laughing, then someone got to wrestling me at a bowling alley, they flipped me over and there was a to-do about the damp spot in my crotch area, and then furs started hitting on me D: GUHHH *flails* FUCKIN' CREEPY)

FEEDING. FEEDING IS FUCKING CREEPY.
I'm eating here, can you stop having a boner over it?

Castration (how the fuck is removing your junk a turn on? YOU CAN'T BE TURNED ON WITHOUT JUNK)


hmmm... and I'm going to say femboys are creepy too. GODOMMOT BOTMON, grow some chest hair.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 22, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> Dude what the hell is a cake fart?



IT'S A TRAP~ |3


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 22, 2009)

A fetish that is creepy.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 22, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> A fetish that is creepy.



ZING~!


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 22, 2009)

Hm. No fetishes are creepy to me. I've seen all of them, pretty much, and no fetish can really creep me out anymore.

Though, while maybe not "creepy", any fetish that results (or is likely to result) in somebody's death or mutilation is just plain wrong when actually practised in real life. (Doesn't matter to me what people like to fantasise about, though.)


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

If you get off on shit, you disturb me.  No exceptions.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2009)

Bugs.

Inside.

Someone's cooch/ass/whatever.


How. How does someone do that.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally, I do not like many fetishes, but... Fetishes are weird things to begin with. Things that freak me out, or make me feel mentally raped are...



Whitenoise said:


> Achieving sexual gratification by deliberately harming another person or an animal. It isn't just the act it's self, it's also the unforgivable emotional and personal weakness it requires to derive any sense of satisfaction from it.



Uh, this. ^ D= I don't like rape or mutilation stuff. Consent is key on S&M stuff, and therefore I don't care... But like, murdering rapists, raping animals or abusing children. Ugh.

Scat, fat, vore, castration, pedo, necro...

Seriously. Lots freak me out, lots gross me out, some I just don't care for, and some make me want to kill the practitioners. Everyone's opinion differs.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> Scat, fat, vore, castration, pedo, necro...



Scat, fat, and castration are very creepy IMO.
Or the transformation fetish where the participant is transformed into some yiffy murry knotty cock monster for all eternity.
Yeah that shit scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Sharpguard (Feb 22, 2009)

I really do find some fetishes creepy, but I don't judge anyone for them. I really don't see why anyone here would have the right to judge people for their fetishes, considering this site was created for the sole purpose of creating a place for those who have a furry fetish. Everyone here has a fetish, and I really don't think there's any accurate way to decide whats creepy. I personally find crush, necrophilia and such creepy, but I dont judge people based on that.

I personally have some fetishes that really creep me out myself. But I don't act on them, I don't let the "creepy fetishes" make me "creepy". I keep everything like that in my head and don't act on it. No thought or fetish is wrong, only acting on them is. I know I'm a good person despite all the digusting thoughts that run through my head.  Fetishes are a result of the mind wandering, and mine had plenty of time to do that XD. Anyways, I wouldn't judge anyone for having a creepy fetish, I'd really only look down on them if they acted any of these things out.


----------

